

Ask HN: What's the first site you visit each morning? - drac89

... for me first I check my email then HN, Twitter, Dribbble, Google+
======
2810
1\. Stock portfolio, news, charts 2\. Hacker news (new & best) 3\. Digg 4\.
Techcrunch 5\. Mashable 6\. Gmail 7\. Facebook

------
Collizo4sky
Gmail

